# Gravel



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Right now i have a 55g w/ 3 3"+ reds. I'm wondering how to transport the gravel of that tank to my 120g. I have about 50lbs of black gravel in the 55 and i want to use it b/c i don't want to buy another 120 lbs of gravel and waste the 50 i already have. i have to let the 120 cycle for a month so what to do w/ the gravel in the 55?? Should i have like 70 75 lbs in the 120 until it is cycled then take the p's out put them in some buckets for awhile then empty the 55 and take the gravel out and put it in the 120 then add the p's??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add the gravel before the cycle and it will cycle faster


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

so ur saying have my red's in a bare bottom tank for a month.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Depending on what you can move to the new tank, the cycle will go very quick. I just setup a new 30 with some gravel from my 55, 20 gallons of water from my 55, and a complete AC 300 from my 55. I set it up and add my Spilo CF the next day and it never had to cycle.

Of course a larger tank will probably not do this, but the more items you can move the faster it will go.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't care how fast it cycles I want to wait a month. I just want to see what other people did if this has happened to them. The Tank is bigger so ur suggestion doesn't work but 
I did the same thing w/ my 55 to 20 gallon, but there was already gravel in it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

When I first got my 135, I had 2 55's, a 30 a 25 and a 20 all running at the time. In total I used about 60 gallons of already established tanks, about 50 pounds of established gravel and ran an emp 400 and 2 ac300's from established tanks on the 135. I threw in a good amount of feeders and the tank cycled pretty quick. I ran my new filters on my older tanks and all was fine. But if you want to wait a month then just wait. It's better to not rush.


----------

